# Thinking of using Tagless Threads for my t-shirts



## atoa

hello-
i'm thinking of using tagless threads for my DTG and screenprinting of my t-shirts. has anyone on here used them before or know anything about them? i don't see many topics or conversation about them in this forum, so i wanted to know if anyone has had any dealings with them. 

thanks


----------



## Austin300

I thought about using them.

They won't work with any Corel files and didn't
impress me as wanting to help out even if I wanted
to pay them to change them over to PS or AI.


As a business owner trying to spend money with them
I quickly changed my mind. They say they have a 
graphics department but when I asked if they could
help us it just got aggravating.

I am always amazed when I try to spend
money with a company and they make it
difficult. I may not be a graphic artist but I really
can't see why they couldn't take a Corel file
and change it over. Of course this could be my
lack of knowledge in Graphic arts software but
we were talking about a simple 4 color design.

You would think they could pick up the phone and work with 
you but just the same email back each time saying that the files must
be in PS or AI.

Didn't seem to be dealing with a real person but more of
an auto response via email. I just got the feeling that they
could care less about my business and no solution was offered.

I also advised them in my first email that I was a member here
on this forum and didn't hear anything about the discount for forum
members.


Oh well...


----------



## dhiraj

I'm thinking about using them too and so far so good. I called and asked for samples so I can judge their print quality and I must say, very professional. The quality was superb and the samples arrived in 3 days (I'm in New York City and they are in California). I have yet to put an order in, but I'm definitely leaning towards yes.


----------



## itzmedell

What are tagless threads???


----------



## atoa

dhiraj said:


> I'm thinking about using them too and so far so good. I called and asked for samples so I can judge their print quality and I must say, very professional. The quality was superb and the samples arrived in 3 days (I'm in New York City and they are in California). I have yet to put an order in, but I'm definitely leaning towards yes.


 
Dhiraj, did you get samples of both their screenprinting and DTG shirts?


Hello Itzmedell- Tagless Threads is a company that provides both screenprinting and DTG services. They also have fulfillment services as well.


----------



## dhiraj

atoa said:


> Dhiraj, did you get samples of both their screenprinting and DTG shirts?


Yea, they sent me three samples actually. One was a screen printed shirt with water based colors, the second was a screen printed shirt with plastisol ink, and the third was a DTG. All really great quality.


----------



## muneca

oh thanks. i didn't know what tagless threads were either.


----------



## Neon Bible

most shops have specific requirements for submitting customer files. They are probably just using Adobe Software. They could have told you to just export from corel as a pdf.


----------



## Rodney

Austin300 said:


> I am always amazed when I try to spend
> money with a company and they make it
> difficult. I may not be a graphic artist but I really
> can't see why they couldn't take a Corel file
> and change it over. Of course this could be my
> lack of knowledge in Graphic arts software but
> we were talking about a simple 4 color design.


I'm surprised by this as well. Although it would be great if all customers came with the files in the right format, sometimes it's not possible for one reason or another.

One alternative (that they may not have known about), would be to just have the design retraced into an Adobe format. 

There are companies that do this VERY inexpensively and quickly. In fact, just a couple of days ago I worked with Eric from VectorDoctor.com and he was able to take a high resolution graphic with several colors and convert it a vector Illustrator file in a few hours for under $20.

That may be an option in the future for you (and hopefully for printing businesses to refer customers to or offer it as part of their services) when they need files in a certain format. 

I've also worked with ArtworkSource.com and they offer a similar service and I _think_ they can deliver in a variety of formats.



Austin300 said:


> I also advised them in my first email that I was a member here
> on this forum and didn't hear anything about the discount for forum
> members.


To be fair, their forum member discount is listed right here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_taglessthreadsoffer.htm and it explains pretty clearly how to take advantage of it  It may not have been relevant to your quote request though.


----------



## taglessthreads

Austin300 said:


> I thought about using them.
> 
> They won't work with any Corel files and didn't
> impress me as wanting to help out even if I wanted
> to pay them to change them over to PS or AI.
> 
> 
> As a business owner trying to spend money with them
> I quickly changed my mind. They say they have a
> graphics department but when I asked if they could
> help us it just got aggravating.
> 
> I am always amazed when I try to spend
> money with a company and they make it
> difficult. I may not be a graphic artist but I really
> can't see why they couldn't take a Corel file
> and change it over. Of course this could be my
> lack of knowledge in Graphic arts software but
> we were talking about a simple 4 color design.
> 
> You would think they could pick up the phone and work with
> you but just the same email back each time saying that the files must
> be in PS or AI.
> 
> Didn't seem to be dealing with a real person but more of
> an auto response via email. I just got the feeling that they
> could care less about my business and no solution was offered.
> 
> I also advised them in my first email that I was a member here
> on this forum and didn't hear anything about the discount for forum
> members.
> 
> 
> Oh well...



Hi Austin,
I was really surprised to find your post and I think you may have misunderstood what Alissa told you when she spoke with you. I’m not sure how your artwork was created but if you had a graphic artist create the artwork he should have sent you a Corel file as well as a PDF file since most printers don’t use the same graphics programs. If you created the artwork in Corel, it is extremely easy to save the file as a PDF and the web offers many great tutorials and videos explaining the process. 

We do have requirements when it comes to artwork just like most printers. We absolutely love Adobe and not too fond of Corel so we require Adobe files to keep things consistent. . We even made an easy tutorial explaining how artwork must be created for screen-printing with us. Our highly experienced graphics department would have easily done this at a reasonable rate and obviously since we advertise a lot we do what we can to offer our services to every customer that comes to us. As for picking up the phone Alissa did say she spoke with you and unless our lines are both busy we answer every phone call during our business hours. This is why we have a 1-800 number, to give customers more incentive to contact us. Also T-shirt forum members usually use the discount code as shown on the forum which we then apply a discount to the order. In conclusion I’m sorry we couldn’t be of service to you but I know we do everything we can to take care of the customer, I can’t tell you how many artwork files we receive where the artwork is wrong in every way, but we usually go ahead and fix the artwork at no extra cost to the customer because it’s just easier than contacting the customer and explaining how we need it, and we usually still get the artwork wrong, so to make it easier on everyone we just correct the artwork ourselves. 

TT


----------



## markfoo76

I had wanted to engage their fulfillment service but they told me they don't ship internationally, which I thought was quite stupid. Since the Internet has given small businesses the power to go international without all the traditional barriers, it makes absolutely no sense for any online business to not accept overseas orders. If you're looking to sell your tees online, it is certainly not a smart business decision to go with them.

Cheers~

Mark


----------



## Neon Bible

markfoo76 said:


> I had wanted to engage their fulfillment service but they told me they don't ship internationally, which I thought was quite stupid. Since the Internet has given small businesses the power to go international without all the traditional barriers, it makes absolutely no sense for any online business to not accept overseas orders. If you're looking to sell your tees online, it is certainly not a smart business decision to go with them.
> 
> Cheers~
> 
> Mark


From a business perspective I disagree. Their is a lot of factors that go into your business plan and if you choose to go international, especially in a business where communication and turnaround are key.
A few factors include...
-FRAUD and illegal activity #1
-Shipping time and cost and complexity increased
-Customs fees and issues
-Increase packaging/forms and data entry and automation
-Insurance costs
-Product restrictions and laws from country to country
-Environmental and social impacts 
-Currency
-Increase payment transaction cost and risk


----------



## taglessthreads

markfoo76 said:


> I had wanted to engage their fulfillment service but they told me they don't ship internationally, which I thought was quite stupid. Since the Internet has given small businesses the power to go international without all the traditional barriers, it makes absolutely no sense for any online business to not accept overseas orders. If you're looking to sell your tees online, it is certainly not a smart business decision to go with them.
> 
> Cheers~
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark, 

Lately we have had major issues with overseas shipping (customs, fraud,protection & insurance of the package, etc.). We do not offer it at this time but clients are welcome to use their own FEDEX, UPS, USPS accounts for overseas shipping and we are flexible enough to work with them on that. Most clients who use us for fulfillment have their own account anyway since it can be more cost effective. This only applies in the US. We do not accept credit cards from overseas because we prefer to work with clients in the US only. With all do respect , I feel it is unfair to come on here and call us stupid for a business decision we have made. I am sure you would feel it unfair if a client of yours came on here and called you stupid for not offering a certain design in their favorite color Tshirt. Do you understand my example. 

Sincerely , 

Alissa Samperio 
President


----------



## wangott

Your overseas shipping policy apply to Puerto Rico? Puerto Rico = Unincorporated territory of the United States.


----------



## taglessthreads

We ship to Puerto Rico - but the cost is still more than standard and there are still forms to fill out that you would not have to otherwise.


----------



## diveloper

I ordered samples today and plan to test the quality. They seem to have everything I need at this time for product and service.


----------



## kaycherie

I'm in the process of going back and forth with them for quotes. I was really surprised at the cost. I'm only starting witlh 40 shirts, front and back printing, 1 color on the front and 2 colors on the back and custom labels. The quote I received was way lower than what I expected. So I was very happy with that. I just emailed them today with some revisions to my original quote. I'm 99% sure that I will go with them for printing. I'm also considering using them to complete my logo. I had someone working on it but I'm not happy with it. For everything that I'm looking for, they seem to be the best company for me.


----------



## FreeVolous

keycherie I would love to hear how everything went with tagless threads. Did they meet your price point, how was the quality of print, did you get custom wash care tags? I am thinking of using threadless for the whole process and would like to hear how your story turned out. thanks.


----------



## gloss

same here let me know how your experience went with them. 

thanks guys very interesting.


----------



## dmfelder

I know this is slightly off topic, but in response to a few comments in this post: Most of us in the print on demand shirt fulfillment services industry require a specific file format. While it might be frustrating for some, it ultimately drives a very high quality, consistent print. 

In our case, all of our jobs are computer scripted so any variance from the optimal format could cause placement and/or dynamic scaling issues. The end result can be inconsistency and/or poor quality. 

Our focus (probably like Tagless) is brand development--not one-off selling directly to consumers. As such, clients look to build a good reputation and strong repeat customer base. 

Given all the variables of direct to garment printing, specifying (and adhering to) art requirements is very important.


----------



## DannieG

what are fulfillment services? I'm new here, please understand.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney

DannieG said:


> what are fulfillment services? I'm new here, please understand.
> 
> Thanks


This thread from the t-shirt terms glossary gives a good overview of the term "fulfillment": http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t76341.html


----------



## auntjudy

I just ordered three tees from Tagless Threads, and the cost was over $50.00. I put in the code for the t-shirt forum discount, but it made no difference. I probably made some stupid mistake.


----------



## Rodney

auntjudy said:


> I just ordered three tees from Tagless Threads, and the cost was over $50.00. I put in the code for the t-shirt forum discount, but it made no difference. I probably made some stupid mistake.


Did you contact them about the problem with the code? 

$50 for only 3 custom t-shirts sounds about right for a small volume order depending on what was printed.


----------



## taglessthreads

auntjudy said:


> I just ordered three tees from Tagless Threads, and the cost was over $50.00. I put in the code for the t-shirt forum discount, but it made no difference. I probably made some stupid mistake.


It's odd that the discount code didn't work for you. I just tested it and it works fine on my end. Are you sure you typed in *tsf10* upon checkout?


----------



## Navubi

I ordered 100 t-shirts from Tagless Threads about a week ago and the support throughout the whole process was wonderful !

If you call in for any questions, you get this soft and beautiful voice to assist you ....
E-mail questions usually take less than 12 hours which is a huge plus because most other printing companies I worked with took 24-48 hours to reply with one sentence D:!
The prices and adjustment was easy to understand and work with. Price wise... after browsing seven other printing services on this forum, Tagless Threads is A LOT cheaper 

-Edit-
I will update with another post when the shirts come in


----------



## awuestenfeld

Did you have an update on the quality now that the shirts have arrived?


----------

